# Cryptocoryne pygmaea



## omega

How tall does Cryptocoryne pygmaea get under favorable conditions?

Is there any non-green crypt that stays about the size of Cryptocoryne x willisii or smaller (3" or less)? Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica' is shorter but it's fat. The same goes for the C. wendtii x hybrid. I am looking for something with a slimmer profile and not entirely green.

Is there such a plant? [smilie=d:


----------



## omega

omega said:


> How tall does Cryptocoryne pygmaea get under favorable conditions?


Ok, I just googled the plant and it shows that it can reach 25 cm tall!!! :shock: Good heavens!

http://132.229.93.11/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/pyg/pyg.html

Ok, so that won't work. So is there any non-green crypt that stays about the size of Cryptocoryne x willisii or smaller (3" or less)? C. wendtii 'Tropica' is shorter but it's fat. The same goes for the C. wendtii x hybrid. I am looking for something with a slimmer profile and not entirely green.

Is there such a plant? [smilie=d: Thank you for your help.


----------



## tsunami

I'd have to say that there isn't a Cryptocoryne that fits your description. Not entirely green and the size of parva/x willisii? We're already reaching the lower size limit of Cryptocorynes with those two, which seem to belong to the same group. 

Carlos


----------



## Xema

The specific epithet 'pygmaea' doesn´t meaning that the plant has a little size, it´s reminding to the little size of the flower.

A picture of my recently flower in my pygmaea









Greets from Spain


----------



## Trail_Mix

What is the best way to grow this plant emersed? What is the ideal pH of the water, what sort of substrate should I use, what type of nutrients should I consider, how much light should it be getting, and I should keep it emersed, not submerged, right? I ask because I have a specimen I received that i'm trying to nurse back to health. While I have a lot of experience growing aquatic Aroids emersed, I am not experienced with the "black-water" crypts as much, and it is my understanding that this is one of those, and does not survive long-term submerged, is this correct?


----------



## denske

What species is it? For substrate I use basic organic potting soil, mixed with peat moss and leaf mould. Black water type crypts like low ph.


----------



## Trail_Mix

denske said:


> What species is it? For substrate I use basic organic potting soil, mixed with peat moss and leaf mould. Black water type crypts like low ph.


The species I was referring to was C. pygmaea, although I have several other "blackwater" Crypts which I've grown with varying degrees of success in more or less just potting soil mixed with peat moss. I transferred my C. pygmaea which was doing poorly into some old aquasoil mixed with a little long-fiber sphagnum moss and luckily it seems to be recovering!

When you guys use the term "leaf mould," are you referring to what gardeners traditionally refer to as leaf mould? As in just dried up leaves raked into bins after they fall and allowed to decompose about a year or more? Because I live in an apartment, so not only do I not have any leaves to rake, but I don't have a place to let them decompose, nor do I have the time to wait for them to decompose. Do you guys all make your own? Because as far as I can tell, it's not a commercially available product. I suppose I could go to a forest and try and find some nice decomposed leaves, but I'd rather not take something out of the forest if I don't have to. I have noticed a few places sell different types of dried leaves for frog vivariums, could I mix them in with a potting soil/sphagnum peat blend and let them decompose on their own in my emersed bins? Or have any of you tried using mushroom compost? (They take the substrate which they grow mushrooms on, sterilize it, and allow it to decompose. It apparently has a relatively low C:N ratio just like leaf mould, and a high fungal count, though it is definitely not the same thing as leaf mould).

Also, in general, how often do you guys re-pot your Crypts and other emersed plants? Cause typical potting soil is mostly sphagnum peat moss anyway, and I know that as that decomposes, (which usually takes about a year), that the pH drops a significant amount. By this logic, I would think that it would be beneficial to re-pot your Crypts whether they need it or not on a semi-regular basis. However, that would probably cause the Crypts to go into a bit of shock, and you would risk Crypt melt, or even losing some of your fussier Crypts, no? Any thoughts?

Also what's the final verdict on the best way to grow this species?


----------

